# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни Алексея Кофанова

## Алексей Кофанов

Песни я пишу давно; но хороших аранжировок пока, к сожалению, сделал мало... Если не возражаете, начну с видеозаписей под гитару (на которой я играю профессионально).






*Добавлено через 26 минут*
А вот *аранжировочка в духе "Джипси кингс"*:  песня "ТЫ НЕ БУДЕШЬ МОЕЙ"

(Все гитары записаны мною же...)

----------


## biay1

> начну с видеозаписей под гитару


Интересный материал!  :Ok: Жаль, что голос в большинстве случаев подавляет гитару, да и такому сильному голосу маловато гитарного акомпанемента... :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо! :rolleyes:
Да, голос поставлен неплохо, и гитара не справляется... Посему следующую песню я покажу и с гитарным аккомпанементом, и в аранжировке (играет моя бывшая группа).



Кольчуга (аудио)

----------


## Лев

> Кольчуга (аудио)


Интересная песня и исполнение :Ok:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо!  :Oj: 

Выложу пока чужую песенку, мировой хиток:

----------


## biay1

> Выложу пока чужую песенку, мировой хиток:


Мне кажется, дружище, здесь небольшой перебор, как бы манерничание... Еще немного и могут это исполнение принять за пародию на этот хит... Может быть чуть попроще спеть? И гитары по-прежнему мало. Перепеваешь ты её, иногда гитару почти не слышно! В инете же полно минусов к этой вещи - спой под минус, но подыграй на гитаре - должно что-то интересное получиться!:smile: :Ok:  Послушай еще спецов - может кто захочет меня поправить...:wink::smile:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> следующую песню я покажу и с гитарным аккомпанементом, и в аранжировке (играет моя бывшая группа).
> Кольчуга [/SIZE](аудио)[/URL]


Вариант с акомпанементом группы однозначно выигрышнее, ярче, чем просто пение под гитару! Там правильнее выдержан баланс громкости голоса и аккомпанемента! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> Вариант с акомпанементом группы однозначно выигрышнее, ярче, чем просто пение под гитару! Там правильнее выдержан баланс громкости голоса и аккомпанемента!


Спасибо! :smile:
Да это ясно... Сам записывал группу потреково, сам сводил - долго возился... Под гитару бедненько звучит - но это пока единственный способ проявить и актёрские качества.

Вот еще одна песенка в двух вариантах:



Она же в аранжировке (предельно прозрачной, акустической)

Это шутка из реальной жизни - о сейшнах рок-музыкантов...

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Алексей Кофанов*,
Классный джем! Опять с удовольствием послушала!  :Oj:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> *Алексей Кофанов*,
> Классный джем! Опять с удовольствием послушала!


Спасибо, Скво! Рад новой встрече! :rolleyes:

Песенка философская и грустная:

----------


## Лев

*Алексей Кофанов*,
 Запись на камеру документирует, но не даёт  сбалансированности звучания. Отмечая мастерское владение гитарой и голосом, впечатление от прослушивания намного меньше из-за такого "камерного" звучания. Ты достоин лучшей записи...

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> Ты достоин лучшей записи...


Спасибо...
Нормально записаться в студии пока финансы не позволяют. :frown:

Но вот моя домашняя аранжировка:
Давай простимся без обид

.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вот совсем новая песенка, "пляжный хиток". Нарочно писал предельно "незагрузно", просто.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Очень старая песня, одна из первых моих. Я тогда писал на принципиально нерифмованные и даже "неритмованные" тексты. Звучит это странновато - зато песня глубоко выстраданная и искренняя...

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Мой новый клип. Сделан целиком мною: снят и смонтирован. Оборудования минимум: бытовая камерка без штатива.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Опыт экстремального вокала:



Тут, конечно, нужна жесткая аранжировка...

----------


## Markovich

*Алексей Кофанов*,
 Алексей!
Зашел,послушал все,что выложено в теме!Понравилось все без исключения!
Потрясающе владеешь гитарой и великолепно поешь.Жаль,что нет финансов для нормальной работы,но голодные художники и создали все мировые шедевры,сытые -
ленятся.Импонирует твой энтузиазм в использовании доступных средств. 
Удачи тебе и побед!

----------


## Papa

> Мой новый клип. Сделан целиком мною: снят и смонтирован


Клево,мне понравилось! :Ok: 
Ты весьма киногеничен! :Aga: 
...Барабасы в правом канале-не есть гуд,надо бы посередке...

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> Жаль,что нет финансов для нормальной работы,но голодные художники и создали все мировые шедевры,сытые -
> ленятся.Импонирует твой энтузиазм в использовании доступных средств. 
> Удачи тебе и побед!


Спасибо!  :Oj: 
Голодный - это тоже не выход. Приходится только о брюхе думать, уже не до творчества (знаю, проходил)...
Предпочитаю золотую середину! :smile:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Песенка о творческой жизни и её нюансах:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Нуууу.... типа тук-тук-тук..... баловалась я нынче.... :rolleyes:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

:biggrin: :smile:  :Aga:  Славный клипец!!!  :Vah:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Алексей Кофанов*,
   Рада, что понравилось!!!
 С дочей пересматривали мульт. Ключевыми моментами стали фразы
"спит мой конь, от битвы отдыхая"  и "между битв передышка небольшая" -
представила их с Вашей песней - улыбнуло! Подумала, что не справлюсь,
поэтому и к материалу несерьезно отнеслась (дурного качества видео было) 
 Все равно рада, что в это видео мое хулиганство вылилось :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Я этот клип даже вставил в свой сайт: http://a-kofanov.ru/filosof_pesni.html

Надеюсь, Вы не против? :smile:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Я этот клип даже вставил в свой сайт


 :Queen: :biggrin:




> Надеюсь, Вы не против?


Я польщена  :Thank You2:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вот новый клипец на довольно старую песню (2001 года). Когда сочинял, никакого Джека Воробья еще не было...

----------


## Markovich

*Алексей Кофанов*,
Леша,ну ты даешь! Тесно тебе в рамках певца,музыканта,поэта,философа!
Хочется тебе еще и режисерского  и актерского хлеба! Здорово вышло и музыка хорошая и костюм яркий и грим-все супер! Восхищаюсь тобой!

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*


*Рыжая Скво,
Спасибо за клип! Все получилось очень органично- как будто так было задумано с самого начала!Вы - мастер!*

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Хочется....режисерского и актерского хлеба!


Да понятно, что Кофанову играть прописано. Тут у него здорово бы получилось.
А по клипу, если учесть, что он в одних руках не мастера от видео сделан, то вообще  здорово! 
Страдают кадры с крупным планом - аха,  это ж надо так изловчиться и снимать самого себя :biggrin:  
Чередование одинаковых по крупности планов не очень правильно. Конкретно не понравился только один момент 
открывания бутылки и глупое или какое оно там получилось, выражение лица героя... совершенно 
не сочетается с характером всего персонажа. Там бы пару планов: Камера снизу снимает лицо - 
лицо в это время чего-то разглядывает внизу... Следущим кадром - руки крупным планом, 
бутылку открывающие. А дальше уже пьем. 
  Вот. А в общем хорошо. Со свечей вообще классно получилось!




> Рыжая Скво,
> Спасибо за клип!... Вы - мастер!


:eek:
 Ну вы сказали! Я в августе только кнопки нашла, как законченную работу с рабочего стола вынуть!  :Aga:  
Это так, закрепление монтажных навыков на чужом видео - своего видео материала нормального пока нет :biggrin:
 По видео с КОЛЬЧУГОЙ - там столько ляпов!!! А еще жалею, что не оставила звук оригинальный на заднем плане 
по всему видео - мне его сейчас так нехватает (драки вообще голые:eek:) - пока делала глаз замыленый, не понимаешь,
а после перерывчика - мама дорогая!  :Ha:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> Леша,ну ты даешь! Тесно тебе в рамках певца,музыканта,поэта,философа!
> Хочется тебе еще и режисерского  и актерского хлеба! Здорово вышло и музыка хорошая и костюм яркий и грим-все супер! Восхищаюсь тобой!


Спасибо, Сергей! :smile:
Скоро, даст Бог, буду делать клипы уже не "в одно рыло". Хочется с нормальными профессионалами работать!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Скоро, даст Бог, буду делать клипы уже не "в одно рыло"


 :Ok:  Удачи!!!! Болею за Вас!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Тот же "Ночной джем", что здесь уже был - но теперь клип:

----------


## Лев

> Тот же "Ночной джем",


С утра посмотрел -
И слегка... опьянел:rolleyes:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Ночной джем


 Каждый образ случился!!!!  :Aga:  :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо! :smile:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Песня почти документальная: такие переживания у меня реально были 15 лет назад. Даже трамвай №25, ходивший в Купчино, нередко бывал зеленым...
Тогда и сочинено. У меня был период безрифмовых текстов.

----------


## overload

Блин...
Хорошая гармония. Исполнение прекрасное. 
Я имею в виду гитару...
ИМХО. Поёшь на камеру - пой поточнее... 
Ведь те, кто смотрит, оправданий не примут - типа не в голосе, ночью пел (соседям мешал), кошка мимо пробежала, водка закончилась...
То, что многие люди тут видят, они принимают за конечный продукт. И по нему судят и о тебе, и о твоих других, ещё не услышанных, песнях.
Слова -хорошие. Манера... вот не отделаюсь никак от мысли, что-де "где-то это уже слышал"...
Может так и надо?

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Песенка - одна из новых.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Приглашаю всех на мой сольник!



*15 января 2010, 19:00. С-Пб, ул. Беринга, 38.*
Более подробная информация здесь: http://vkontakte.ru/event13745615

----------


## Markovich

*Алексей Кофанов*

Леша,привет!
Поздравляю с премьерой! 
Надеюсь видео повесишь на форуме-очень интересно! 

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## prozvuk

> Песенка - одна из новых.
> __________________


Картинка на стене хорошая.
Удачи!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> *Алексей Кофанов*
> 
> Леша,привет!
> Поздравляю с премьерой! 
> Надеюсь видео повесишь на форуме-очень интересно!


Спасибо, Сергей! :smile:
Если всё удастся - обязательно сниму видео и выложу!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> Картинка на стене хорошая.
> Удачи!


Спасибо!
Да, голую тётку на картине уже отмечали :biggrin: Это, между прочим, Афродита - богиня любви и красоты :biggrin:
А картина называется "Суд Париса или Предчувствие Троянской войны". Моя, конечно...

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

:Ded Snegurochka2:  Песенка не совсем моя - новогодняя шутка:



 :Whistle2:  Поздравляю всех с наступающим! :Santa2:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Уточняю: мой концерт будет в 20.00 (15-го января)

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Начну выкладывать видео со своего концерта.

----------


## Markovich

Леша,привет!

Проверь ролики,у меня почему то нет звука!

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Сергей! У меня есть - проблема у тебя...(вероятно флэшплеер надо обновлять)

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*,
>  Сергей! У меня есть - проблема у тебя...(вероятно флэшплеер надо обновлять)


Точно! Обновил флешплеер - теперь все слышно!

     Леша -спел классно!По моему дебют удался!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо, Сергей! :smile:
Это дебют лишь отчасти: сольники я пел и раньше. Но впервые программа целиком авторская, и впервые народ шёл персонально на меня.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Весьма старая песня, 1995 года. Такое у меня тогда было мироощущение...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXBWS2inOKQ
(Ссылку дал, потому что вместо видео у меня почему-то высвечивается "BORKED"... )

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Тоже одна из первых моих песен, сочинена в 1995 году:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Сделал новый клипец на позитивную летнюю песенку:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Еще один кусочек записи моего концерта:



Тут три песни.

----------


## MOPO

*Алексей Кофанов*,
Если честно - вначале мне не очень понравилось.  Как человек резкий - я позволил себе несколько раз негативно высказаться по-поводу вашего творчества. Как оказалось, я был несправедлив. Поэтому приношу свои извинения. Особо хочу отметить "Ты не будешь моей" - замечательная песня  - стихи и исполнение. Я не профессионал и все оцениваю субъективно. Поэтому сейчас я выскажу свое субъективное мнение - ЭТО КРУТО!!!!

----------


## Лев

> ЭТО КРУТО!!!!


Проходит время и доходит...

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> *Алексей Кофанов*,
> Если честно - вначале мне не очень понравилось.  Как человек резкий - я позволил себе несколько раз негативно высказаться по-поводу вашего творчества. Как оказалось, я был несправедлив. Поэтому приношу свои извинения. Особо хочу отметить "Ты не будешь моей" - замечательная песня  - стихи и исполнение. Я не профессионал и все оцениваю субъективно. Поэтому сейчас я выскажу свое субъективное мнение - ЭТО КРУТО!!!!


Спасибо, МОРО! :smile:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

И ещё кусок концерта:



Тут две песни и один инструментал.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Моя песня на... украинском языке! Автор текста, Алексей Касьяненко, нашёл меня в интернете и предложил совместное творчество. Вот что получилось:

----------


## Лев

> Вот что получилось:


Хорошо получилось :Ok:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо! :smile:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Мой новый клип *"Тает любовь"*

----------


## Markovich

Алексей,привет!

Понравилась твоя работа в целом и ее составляющие. Хорошая песня (музыка и текст) ,очень удачное исполнение,понравилось-что использовал в клипе черно-белый вариант и скомбинировал с цветным,понравилась и операторская и актерская работа,да и монтаж удачный.Чего бы я добавил -кадры дождя на стекле -осенней непогоды,чтобы подчеркнуть драматизм расставания. Хотя и без этого все очень здорово! Успеха тебе !

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо, Сергей! :smile: :rolleyes:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Приглашаю всех на два моих сольных концерта - в Петербурге и в Москве, 10-го и 12-го июля!

 

 

*Петербург*: "FLATclub", ул. Садовая, д. 28, (Апраксин двор,напротив свадебного салона). 10 июля, 20.00. Заказ билетов по телефону 8-950-001-50-73. Стоимость билета 250р.

*Москва*: "Гарцующий Дредноут", ул.Арбат, 22. (Вход с торца здания). 12 июля, 20.00. Заказ билетов и столиков по тел. +7(499) 252-88-33. Стоимость билета 300 руб.

----------


## luudvig

Эт чё,уже реклама на сайте?:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Эт чё,уже реклама на сайте?


Не на сайте, а в теме. :smile: Это пожалуйста, если свой концерт. Вот если захочет Алексей в новостях заявить- то это будет как реклама и это уже не бесплатно.

----------


## Лев

*Алексей Кофанов*,
 [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1379130m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1377082m.jpg[/IMG]
Лёша, будет желание и время, запиши на камеру мою обработку...

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> Лёша, будет желание и время, запиши на камеру мою обработку...


Времени пока нет... На гитаре почти не играю - пою...

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> пою...


А я уже слышала. Живьем! :Ok: 
Всем :tongue:

Сейчас с Белгородским видео-фото разберусь - Кофановскую тему открою... со своим видео...  :Aga: :rolleyes:

Леш, спасибо за концерт!!!! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вам спасибо, Скво! :rolleyes:
А где кофановская тема? Что-то не нашел...

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Приглашаю всех на свой следующий концерт в Москве:



Клуб находится на Москве-реке, напротив Красной площади.
Цена билета 300 руб.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Ролик об этом предстоящем концерте:

----------


## Elen777

Спасибо, Алексей, Вам за сайт. Я не владею гитарой, а лишь ф-но, но ребята учились (парни) по вашим видео курсам и очень довольны. Я лишь пормогала с нотной грамотой. Слушали и вокальные изыскания, теперь жаждут петь сами. Я лишь хочу пожелать вам творческих успехов, веры в себя и музы в душе!
Len162008@rambler.ru

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо, Elen777! :smile:

Еще раз приглашаю всех на мой концерт!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> А где кофановская тема?


Открыла. Видео добавляю.  :Aga: 

Тут тема на форуме. В разделе встречи форумчан. Мы ведь встретились наконец-то :biggrin: :Aga:  :Ok:  
*http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133436*

А это адрес плейлиста : *Алексей Кофанов. Старый Арбат.*  
*http://www.youtube.com/my_playlists?p=A503F7761623AF81*

Песен будет больше. :Aga:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо, Скво! Целую повесть написали!  :Ok:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Целую повесть написали!


Ну так. Рассказала все, как было:cool::biggrin:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Песня *"Ты не будешь моей"*. 
Спел заново и пересвёл аранжировку. Видеоряд пока прежний...



Скачать мр3, текст и аккорды: http://www.a-kofanov.ru/pesni47.html

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Песня "*СЕСТРА-ПЕЧАЛЬ*" с пейзажным клипом:



Тут можно скачать мр3, текст и аккорды: http://www.a-kofanov.ru/pesni42.html

----------


## Лев

*С Днём Рождения!*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/642445/ :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Cпасибо, Лев! 
А вчера я играл концерт в Москве...

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Я собираю группу - и приглашаю музыкантов принять в ней участие!




Совместное творчество приветствуется!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Давно сюда не заглядывал... Кстати, группа собрана, репетируем  :Smile3: 

А вот песня с августовского московского концерта, *"ИЛЬЯ И СОЛОВЕЙ"* (рэп по былине):

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Новая аранжировка моей песни *"Лечу туда"*:

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/841750/

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Сделал аранжировку своей песни *"Серпантином думок"* (текст украинского поэта Алексея Касьяненко. Он нашел меня в интернете и предложил сотрудничество):

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/849238/

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Этот самый "*Серпантин*" - но уже с видеорядом из свежих фотографий:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Летняя песенка "Танец у моря":




Скачать мр3, текст и аккорды: http://a-kofanov.ru/publ/1-1-0-57

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Скачать мр3, текст и аккорды: http://a-kofanov.ru/publ/1-1-0-297

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Песня - мистический триллер на актуальную тему  :Smile3: 




Скачать мр3, текст и аккорды: http://a-kofanov.ru/publ/1-1-0-321

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Отчет о моих гастролях в Архангельской области:

----------


## Angel_Stike

Слушала Ваши песни. Восхищаюсь Вашим творчеством. Спасибо!

----------

